# New Westminster City



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Reardon Smith bulker taken at Glasgow/s Meadowside Quay discharging grain in 1978 across the river from Govan where she was built in 1972.
She was one of the CARDIFF Class of bulkers built ostensibly for Reardon Smith hence the class name,but ended up being built for several different owners over the years with modifications.
NEW WESTMINSTER CITY after being renamed several times was broken up in 1998 as MANPOK.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Her istory as you say is very interesting.
broken MANPOK in 98 she was class withdrawn from 1993 as MYOHYANG 2-
93- SINGA RANGER-93-NORMAN RANGER-92-SINGA WILRANGER-90-FOX-88
KASSIA-86 and NEW WESTMINSTER CITY-83


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

tanker said:


> Her istory as you say is very interesting.
> broken MANPOK in 98 she was class withdrawn from 1993 as MYOHYANG 2-
> 93- SINGA RANGER-93-NORMAN RANGER-92-SINGA WILRANGER-90-FOX-88
> KASSIA-86 and NEW WESTMINSTER CITY-83


She certainly had a varied life and many names!!!


----------

